# Need wal-mart like stickers



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I am looking for a very very cheap sticker. I want one like the little yellow smiley face wal-mart stickers. Does anyone know where I can get one like those with my logo on them?

Thanks


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I just found some on vista print. Any other places do them?

Would a local Office Max be able to help me out?


----------



## adub47 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try Stouse Incorporated they do that type of work a lot!


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

You want a cheap sticker buy some sticker paper and print them out with your inkjet printer. Can't get no cheaper than that. Avery sells them and you can find them in walmart. They come in circles, squares, and other weird shapes.


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

check this company
www.californiasilkscreen.com

2.0 cents per square inch a full color high gloss vinyl stickers, you can get an instant quote online. Any shape, includes separations ans set ups, free black print and split back for an easy peel.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We print them.
please pm me


----------



## ericmiata (Jul 9, 2007)

SusieQ2010 said:


> check this company
> www.californiasilkscreen.com


That url doesn't work. I think you mean calsilkscreen.com


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

taricp35 said:


> You want a cheap sticker buy some sticker paper and print them out with your inkjet printer. Can't get no cheaper than that. Avery sells them and you can find them in walmart. They come in circles, squares, and other weird shapes.



Ding Ding Ding We Have A Winner! this is the cheapest way without buying huge quantity.


----------



## SusieQ2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes, I'm sorry, the name of the company is California Silkscreen but the website is www.calsilkscreen.com


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

_



You want a cheap sticker buy some sticker paper and print them out with your inkjet printer. Can't get no cheaper than that....

Click to expand...

_I disagree with this.... Buying retail Avery decals and printing them with your <$1000+/gal) retail inkjet printer is the *most expensive* way to make decals. 

Think about this... If you only want to print 25 decals then why are you in business to begin with? Don't bother! If you are not planning to sell whatever you make in enough volume to afford to buy some labels then you should re-think your business plan, or pick up another shift at Applebees. 

Seriously, 2000 1.5" circle labels on a roll in one color costs about $70. How many can you make for $70 with your Avery labels??


----------



## buddycurt (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi
I'm sure you've seen those stickers before, you know that ones the are "Window Decals", they have a logo with a clear background. I'm just wondering what kind of stickers these are?
bumper stickers


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jiarby said:


> I disagree with this.... Buying retail Avery decals and printing them with your <$1000+/gal) retail inkjet printer is the *most expensive* way to make decals.
> 
> Think about this... If you only want to print 25 decals then why are you in business to begin with? Don't bother! If you are not planning to sell whatever you make in enough volume to afford to buy some labels then you should re-think your business plan, or pick up another shift at Applebees.
> 
> Seriously, 2000 1.5" circle labels on a roll in one color costs about $70. How many can you make for $70 with your Avery labels??


The poster said he wanted a cheap wal-mart like sticker. He did not say a decal, he said a sticker. He did not say he was selling them so why bash him for wanting them. he did not say what he needed them for, he just said he wanted some with his logo on it. for all we know he is sticking them to the back of mailers. He asked for a very, very, cheap sticker and you can't get no cheaper than printing them yourself. This is not a decal but a sticker. There is a difference. And just because you think $70 is cheap maybe the poster can not afford that.


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Full Color Offset Printing, Apparel Printing & Embroidery, Sticker Printing, Wide Format Printing | Jakprints, Inc

Jakprints here in cleveland,ohio has a great price on 4" vinyl stickers - 1000 for $99

they have the sale link on the right side but this is their sale price I have known about for 5 years.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I would look up just about any label printer and they can probably help you out with this.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Look up bct here is there number they are easy to work with and their prices are fair. 1- 800-876-2381 ask for bill. Tell them rob from r & r gave you their name
also you can go to blanks usa and they will sell crack & peel sheets you can print
they will bee a sold sun yellow and you can just pop them out.800-328-7311


good luck


----------



## ssxpress (Nov 16, 2010)

stickercutting.com good price great service.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

A good cheap idea is to locate some 2 inch round blank colored stickers like fluorescent yellow or something bright. You can get these for $10.00 for 500 of them. Then locate a local printer who owns a "thermal printer". Provide your logo and text to them along with the roll of stickers and they should be able to print these for about $10.00 or maybe free if you promise more business in the future. The catch is that you will only be able to use one ink color for the logo and the text.


----------



## 4130 Clothing (May 16, 2007)

Check out 925never.com. They are based out of VEntura county and they will kill it on the pricing! Sounds like you need cheap paper based stickers with a UV gloss coating so the cost stays down while you're ordering thousands of stickers for just a couple hundred bucks. Hit them up and make sure to talk to Ryan. Tell em Evan from 4130 sent you.


----------

